# Whether holy people (Matthews 27:52) were taken up with Jesus (Acts 1:22)?



## Andy (Aug 30, 2017)

Whether holy people (Matthew 27:52) were taken up with Jesus (Acts 1:22)? And where are they now? 
Related scripture:
【Matthew 27:52】The tombs broke open and the bodies of many holy people who had died were raised to life.
【Matthew 27:53】They came out of the tombs, and after Jesus' resurrection they went into the holy city and appeared to many people.

And

【Acts 1:22】beginning from John's baptism to the time when Jesus was taken up from us. For one of these must become a witness with us of his resurrection."






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## earl40 (Aug 30, 2017)

Andy said:


> Whether holy people (Matthew 27:52) were taken up with Jesus (Acts 1:22)? And where are they now?
> Related scripture:
> 【Matthew 27:52】The tombs broke open and the bodies of many holy people who had died were raised to life.
> 【Matthew 27:53】They came out of the tombs, and after Jesus' resurrection they went into the holy city and appeared to many people.
> ...



I have heard, and believe, these people had the privileged to die again and now in my opinion reside in heaven today.


----------



## Dachaser (Sep 2, 2017)

Andy said:


> Whether holy people (Matthew 27:52) were taken up with Jesus (Acts 1:22)? And where are they now?
> Related scripture:
> 【Matthew 27:52】The tombs broke open and the bodies of many holy people who had died were raised to life.
> 【Matthew 27:53】They came out of the tombs, and after Jesus' resurrection they went into the holy city and appeared to many people.
> ...


They were not resurrected in their glorified forms, as at the Second Coming, but as Lazarus was, so they would die again.


----------



## Andy (Sep 8, 2017)

Dachaser said:


> They were not resurrected in their glorified forms, as at the Second Coming, but as Lazarus was, so they would die again.



Why? Is there any biblical basis?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Dachaser (Sep 8, 2017)

Andy said:


> Why? Is there any biblical basis?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Jesus is said to be the first fruit of the resurrection, and that he alone so far has been raised up in the glorified form , in the so called spiritual body that all of the redeemed share one day be clothed with by God.


----------



## timfost (Sep 8, 2017)

What of Enoch and Elijah?


----------



## earl40 (Sep 8, 2017)

timfost said:


> What of Enoch and Elijah?



This is a good point in that the possibility the dead that were raised when Jesus died maybe were translated later also. The fact of the matter we do not know one way or another.


----------



## Pilgrim (Sep 9, 2017)

For what it's worth: "It accomplishes little to speculate about who these people were or whether they died again or were translated." NIV Spirit of the Reformation Study Bible.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## earl40 (Sep 9, 2017)

Pilgrim said:


> For what it's worth: "It accomplishes little to speculate about who these people were or whether they died again or were translated." NIV Spirit of the Reformation Study Bible.



Though it is good to know who they were....
"holy".


----------



## Clark-Tillian (Sep 11, 2017)

We must accept the testimony of the text and then leave the matter alone. We are limited to what God reveals to us.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dachaser (Sep 12, 2017)

earl40 said:


> I have heard, and believe, these people had the privileged to die again and now in my opinion reside in heaven today.


they would all be as Lazarus was, they were raised up by God in their human bodies, and physically died again.


----------



## Dachaser (Sep 12, 2017)

timfost said:


> What of Enoch and Elijah?


Per the scriptures, neither of them tasted physical death, bit unsure if they were then glorified as we all will be at the time of the Second Coming, as thought that awaited for the resurrection of Jesus first to happen.


----------



## Ben Zartman (Sep 12, 2017)

Dachaser said:


> Per the scriptures, neither of them tasted physical death, bit unsure if they were then glorified as we all will be at the time of the Second Coming, as thought that awaited for the resurrection of Jesus first to happen.


I imagine they'd have to be glorified somehow, or they would not be able to be in God's presence unscathed. Christ is the firstfruits of them that sleep--these two never slept. It's interesting to speculate, though impossible to dogmatize.


----------



## Dachaser (Sep 13, 2017)

Ben Zartman said:


> I imagine they'd have to be glorified somehow, or they would not be able to be in God's presence unscathed. Christ is the firstfruits of them that sleep--these two never slept. It's interesting to speculate, though impossible to dogmatize.


Good point about Jesus being the first fruit for those dead in Christ, but it still seems that there could be no glorification until Jesus was raised up, as He is the very template for that kind of glorified form for all who are alive now in Him.


----------

